# So, you don't like drilliing holes in your hull!



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Gone Fishing said:


> I was told to do it in stages because the heat caused by curing could create a "cold" bond if I do too much at one time. More to follow.


 You should be able to get a lot done without worrying about the heat, the weatherman said we might get snow soon. :lol:  :lol: 
Rich


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

WOW John, I'm sure glad our 27'O already had thru hulls in it and we just removed one of them and replaced it with a new one..Our hot water tank is on its way out, to make room for more batteries...


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Geez, feels like *September* doesn't it John. Glad to see there's some progress. Now don't forget some in work pics.


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

Got any updates?? How's the project coming?? Any recent pics??

Very cool.....but scary.....I don't think I could cut a hole that big in my boat....it would never float again.



.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I layed 3 layers of glass but it didn't come out as smooth as I would have liked so I ground it back down. I have a buddy that does boat fiberglass for a living and he plans on stopping by to give me some pointers. Hopefully by the end of the weekend, I'll have some progress to report and a few pics of the of the ongoing installations. It seems like when I have some time, it's either raining or snowing and I don't have a full cover so this area is exposed to the elements. This is definitely going to be the latest launch in my history.  You fish better enjoy this time, your days are numbered! :evilsmile


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Gone Fishing said:


> your days are numbered!


Yes John.............only 126 days till *September* . :lol:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Man, the way these projects are going, September might not be out of the question! :banghead3 Well, I did make some more progress and have the hole in the bottom plugged. The transducer mold is glassed in with 17 layers of bi-directional matt fiberglass and West System epoxy. I dont think its going anywhere!










The bottom needed to be faired in for smooth flow over the face of the transducer which is now complete.










The radar arch with rocket launchers (fabricated by Getaway) has been installed and has all the wiring for the radar, 4 antennas and 4 lights have been fished through the arch but still need to be routed to their respective locations.



















I had to fabricate a plate to mount my new electronics because they ended up being larger than they looked in the thumbnail when I ordered them!  I think I have a big enough tunnel to see where the heck Im going. :yikes:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Although some progress has been made, I still have a ways to go and electrical is not one of my specialties. 



















Well, thats it for now. I sure cant wait to wrap this project up. It seems like it is taking forever but one man with limited time available can only get so much done. Oh well, Ill keep plugging away and get there eventually!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Awesome John. Everything looks great. I really like the radar arch with rocket launchers. That last pic with all the wires scares me... :help:


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey - Lookin' good. 

But I can agree with ya.....I wouldn't be looking forward to messing with all that wire spaghetti either. 

Thanks for the update and Pics.....it's awesome.

You'll be on the water before ya know it.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Progress.........looking good John. Oh by the way did I mention I was thinking of maybe September..............*next year.*


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

looking real good! just remember the last 10% of the job is really about 30% lol,,,all the little trips to store for 1 of these and 2 of those it gets frustrating but the project is looking excellent! hang in there when she is done you will have a first class job! and just think of all those $$$$ you saved!


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Holy Shirt!!! that cockpit picture is scary!!! I had my entire boat torn apart installing the heat a few weeks ago. Everything was filthy, there was junk piled up everywhere, but it all got done. Dont sweat the wiring. But a set of those yellow handled stripper crimpers that they sell at Meijers in the Automotive setion for $10. The have a big top section on them, and you just set the wire in and squeeze and it is stripped perfect everytime. I had to do over 600 wires(both ends) for a electronics project in school years ago. These things saved me. One of the best tools I own to date, and the cheapest(and I own a pile o tools). Get a big pile of heat shrink, and it wouldnt hurt to pick up a little butane tourch to melt the heat shrink. Dont solder anything, as it wastes a ton of time, and actually makes your connection more brittle and more succeptable to failure in the long run. Keep your wires as short and clean as possible. I have these little plastic mounts, availible at WM or Boat US, that screw in the center with one screw, and then a zippie tie threads through that. They work great as well. Zippie ties are the boat wirers best freind... Good Luck.. Have fun.. It will all be worth it in the end.. :yikes:


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Looking great John. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

John,

It is looking sweet!! All I can say is you are a Brave Man  :lol:


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

May 1st, 2005

Dear Diary:

Note to self, next year start MAJOR boat renovations far earlier in year...

John


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

No kidding Jason! Unfortunately, I had to get my honey do list done before I could start on the boat. Just a minor little total remodel of the kitchen and laundry room along with floor inlays and refinishing the hardwood floors. Ive been going at these projects 7 days a week for longer than I can remember.  Man, I can wait to sit and relax with a cold one and listen to a drag scream!


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Gone Fishing said:


> No kidding Jason! Unfortunately, I had to get my honey do list done before I could start on the boat. Just a minor little total remodel of the kitchen and laundry room along with floor inlays and refinishing the hardwood floors. Ive been going at these projects 7 days a week for longer than I can remember.  Man, I can wait to sit and relax with a cold one and listen to a drag scream!


I hear ya. I dedcided to gut(and I mean Gut) the Living room / hallway/ kitchen/ pantry in one fell swoop and re-joist the floor from the basement at the same time, me being the one man wrecking/building crew. This started Thanksgiving weekend. Replaced the floors, ceilings, added recessed lighting, a full custom natural gas fireplace and granite mantel, cabinets, granite basin floor drain in pantry, re-wire all rooms, add dishwasher, etc, etc.... 90% is done. Unfortunally the 10% that isnt is the countertops and backsplash in the kitchen. Means alot of eating out(every day) for the last 6 monthes. Good thing I live alone. Good news is, the boat has a new heater, some cool red LED lighting, custom cabin rod racks, etc... A mans gotta have priorities...


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Only 113 days till September John !  Keep us updated


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Leave me alone!   I'm making progress but it's slow. The transducer is in and all wires are pulled into the helm area. I'm cleaning up all the old wiring and trying to organize all the new stuff. I have a new pic of the helm area and it's a lot worse than the last one! I'm leaving for Mackinac tomorrow for a short vacation and then I have a fishing tournament that I committed to. I don't think it will be September for launch but June certainly isn't out of the question. Geez, I've been in the water April 1st every year for as long as I can remember.  :banghead3


----------

